# Dalton Tower demolition



## ImmortalShadow (Mar 30, 2011)

I was wondering if anyone knew when they were demo-ing Dalton Tower in Birmingham? I know it's this year sometime.


----------



## Angelus (May 8, 2011)

Jimba said:


> I was wondering if anyone knew when they were demo-ing Dalton Tower in Birmingham? I know it's this year sometime.



Today

Done and dusted


----------



## ImmortalShadow (May 8, 2011)

Angelus said:


> Today
> 
> Done and dusted


Thanks for that - I've seen the video's on YouTube.

I'm SO glad I rooftopped it before it went, still so sad to see, though.


----------

